# We hope to see you again... Lon'Qu, Noctis, and Emmeryn...



## Auburn Sakura (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi everyone... Three of our bettas have past away this week, also an upside-down catfish has passed away as well...

We don't know what was wrong with Lon'Qu... I was so worried about him, I was at a friend's house when he passed... Makes me really sad...

I was also away when Noctis passed, but we think he died from his head deformity, his skull was all mushed in. He definitely had it from inbreeding or something.

And majestic Emm... Emmeryn got caught in some plants and drowned. He was in a community tank too... He just looked so lovely in there. Poor Baby...

Both my mom and I feel greatly saddened... It keeps coming in threes with our fish too. The catfish had died with our two aggressive mollies that we segregated because they kept killing the other fish.

In any event, I hope they're all swimming together under the rainbow bridge looking for us. With Cherche and Acelin/Acelynn... Rest/Swim in peace our lovelies...


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Sounds like you've had a really rotten week, I'm really sorry for your losses.:-( 

I know how heartbreaking it can be to lose fish, especially losing several in one week, but try to remember its not your fault, it sounds like you've had some really bad luck.

They are all at peace now, swimming under Rainbow Bridge. 

SIP little ones.


----------



## Auburn Sakura (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you. And yes, it has been pretty rotten, we even had an albino pleco that got eaten by his tank mates. It's been one tough week, and then to go in to buy some fish food at petco, it was simply terrible looking at all those poor babies. My mother says we can't get anymore for a while until our luck will settle out. Starting up with fish is kind of rough... But thank you for your kindness. ) I'm sure they're all happily swimming under that bridge together. (,:')


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

im totally sorry for your losses...i think its really terrible that things happen like that.


----------



## Auburn Sakura (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you, it's been tough lately, I think we're going to take a break from fish and focus on the ones we have now instead of getting more. We recently had three more deaths, a banjo catfish, of which I suspect wasn't eating, Nero, who was suffering from Fin rot, we were treating him but no avail... We were going to get some medicine, instead of just salts, but we were too late just like we were with Cherche. And Snow, I'm not sure what was wrong with him, I think it may have been something internal that you can't really tell with, the only signs were a bit of lethargy, but he was acting normal otherwise...

Thank you to all who read this that share kind thoughts. Hopefully we'll see all of our babies when we pass too. (,:')


----------



## BettaPrincess13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your losses. stay strong

S.I.P little guys ): may you be at peace and happy swimming under the Rainbow Bridge


----------

